# GPS/FF Combo - What do you have?



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a Garmin 440s on my Beavertail and have no complaints. Great graphics, very easy to use, and comes loaded with maps for the entire US coast. It would probably be a little bulky for a true micro like a Gheenoe but it would give you everything you'd need. I paid just around $440 but they've probably come down in price a bit.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy bought an Eagle for $450 and it worked for a couple months, then the screen died out.
Only the backlight would work.
Now, it does absolutely nothing.

It's the exact model as another guy we knows Lowrance.
Same unit, same transducer, same gps antenna.
The only difference is the name on the unit.

I've heard that the screens going is a very common thing on Lowrance & Eagle units.

I would look into Garmin.
But I think it might be tough to find something in your price range.

The Garmin 545s is a great unit but it goes for around $700

The Lowrance/Eagle will need the Navionics chip that runs for about $199.99

So figure the $450.00 plus $199.99.
Better off with the Garmin.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1242608222


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Garmin's are nice units but pricey! Does anyone have experience with the Hummingbird 383c?


Brett - I know, I know.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Scuba Steve


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I have 545s Garmin. No complaints


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.scubastevesmarine.com/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How about an iPhone with the Navionics App?

The App is 50 bucks.
And if it works, it might be the cheapest route for a GPS.
A few guys over on the South section from FS Forums said that the Biscayne Bay maps were good when they first came out.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I do have an iPhone but have no desire to expose it to saltwater. Most likely I will go with the Garmin 540s.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I do have an iPhone but have no desire to expose it to saltwater.  Most likely I will go with the Garmin 540s.


Only one of my cell phones have ever taken a spill in the boat.
And it was duck hunting in the STA.
And it fell onto the floor of the Gheenoe.
But my buddy had sat on the bow waiting for ducks to fly into the spread and water came rushing in the 'noe.
So when the phone hit the floor of the 'noe it was submerged in water. 









I'm sure you'll be happy with the Garmin.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Garmin is the way to go, great company great product, and the best customer service, i sold marine electronics for 7 years and by far garmins was the only company that if a customer had a issue i didnt say to myself crap i have to call them.


Alex


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This is what I've been running since 2004:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Marine/Compact-Sonar-Fishfinders/M68C-SMap/

Lowrance M68C S-Map. Small unit, very sensitive and big enough to see from the bow. Shows all the pilings (nice for running at night) as well as your plotted trail. 

I've been running the same head unit on well....a bunch of hulls since I bought it. I picked up a few transducers and just install one on each hull I've had or taken the transducer off the old hull before I sold it. I use the PRDT-WSU shoot-through hull transducers so there is nothing hanging off the back. 

The head unit remains in the back of my truck when it's not on a boat, and has been beat up, dropped, stored in the car with the windows rolled up, etc. and it keeps on ticking. 

I think you should easily be able to find one within your price range

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Lowrance 339c which is no longer produced. It's equivalent is the 525c...I think.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Lowrance 339c which is no longer produced. It's equivalent is the 525c...I think.



That is a nice unit. But I need a good depth reading if I keep following you!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)




----------

